# Wiredtree or Knownhost for a managed vps?



## BeGood (Sep 23, 2014)

I am moving from hostgator and have read good things about wiredtree and knownhost on webhostingtalk.  The wiredtree vps is a little more cost than knownhost but I think these are my contenders. Has anyone here used either company? I just want a cpanel vps where the host will set things up for me and adjust things for my needs with good and fast support is a must!


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2014)

Managed VPS or managed Cpanel hosting?  or Managed VPS with cPanel?

Expecting hand holding where people just do most things for you is overly optimistic.   Managed hosting often claims to be such, but if it's not pedestrian stuff that the panel already does, they tend not to go there. [meaning most of what they do if not all is something even a novice can and should get familiar with inside of a few months of being a customer].

It would be wise to state your knowledge base [what your knowledge level is and what you have done with HostGator prior]. 

That way others can point you in a good direction.

[not that I have any reservations with either company - both tend to run good operations]


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm assuming US location and you didn't mention a price range so...

for data security compliance : FireHost (not cheap, VMWare based)

out of the 2 you listed: KnownHost gets a +2 (+1 because I've used both KnownHost and their unmanaged RocketVPS brand and their reliability was excellent although I can't speak about their "managed" support because I never used it; and another +1 because they have a nice slushie machine)


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Managed VPS or managed Cpanel hosting?  or Managed VPS with cPanel?
> 
> Expecting hand holding where people just do most things for you is overly optimistic.   Managed hosting often claims to be such, but if it's not pedestrian stuff that the panel already does, they tend not to go there. [meaning most of what they do if not all is something even a novice can and should get familiar with inside of a few months of being a customer].


Sorry, I disagree on these two companies specifically.  Both are fantastic.  You can get pretty deep with those guys.  I know because I've been a customer of both.  They require a panel for support because they deal with a lot of newbs, but they do know the OS, network, webhosting, and the panel very deeply.  I agree some companies' idea of "managed" is little more than the cPanel tutorials, but for both WH and KT you do genuinely get the support you expect.

Also, you'll get fast response at 2am - I've been in that situation and they have answered.  You don't get that eve with the best non-managed providers.

I give the edge to WT for a few reasons:

(1) WT gives more disk, KH more RAM.  I usually find more disk to be useful.

(2) WT as some nice hybrid offerings that KH has discontinued.

(3) WT's base image has more security baked in.  Not that KH's is insecure - by no means - but WT goes deeper.

(4) WT's support seems crisper and faster.  They also have 24-hour phone.

But really, both are very good.  WT is my favorite but KH is good too.  I discuss in a little more detail at the site in my sig.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Sorry, I disagree on these two companies specifically.  Both are fantastic.


As I said 

"*[not that I have any reservations with either company - both tend to run good operations]*"

OP as-is is comparing vastly different things among hosting companies (in general) and little info regarding his actual needs.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 24, 2014)

BeGood said:


> I am moving from hostgator and have read good things about wiredtree and knownhost on webhostingtalk.  The wiredtree vps is a little more cost than knownhost but I think these are my contenders. Has anyone here used either company? I just want a cpanel vps where the host will set things up for me and adjust things for my needs with good and fast support is a must!


Let me know if you have any questions and I can certainly address them for you.  Thanks for your interest in KnownHost


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 24, 2014)

If I had to choose between the two, I would choose KnownHost. They are active within the community as well (WHT/IRC/VPSBoard) so that is an added bonus. I can also vouch from first hand experience that Jonathan is genuinely a hard working guy and always puts customers first.


----------



## felixdelmante (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't have experience with Knownhost, but I agree with what VPS Enthusiast said about WiredTree's security and more disk space being a big plus. I have only good things to say about their service and support. I've always found that issues can and will arise with anything involving technology, but having a company that will resolve them immediately is the most important factor.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 22, 2014)

I was with both and loved them both. KnownHost was a tiny bit nicer for me because of their east coast location. Flip a coin or choose by datacenter location.


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 8, 2014)

raindog308https://vpsboard.com/user/216-raindog308/ that was  very good explaination  , check what you want and go with it ,you must seek a hosting that fits your needs.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Nov 9, 2014)

I would certainly go with Knownhost. I have used them in the past multiple times. Plus i trust a company that put trust in me a few years ago to help their dallas operation out when Colo4 had their power issues.  +10 votes from me.


----------

